# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  cài đặt thông số cho mach3 với bước ren khác nhau

## k123kien

Em đang làm con máy cnc nhỏ chạy bằng hộp số và dây đai. Tuy nhiên em gặp pải vấn đề vài đặt thông số mach3 cần nhờ các ae tư vấn giúp ạ. Cụ thể như sau: mỗi vòng quay của step thì trục x/y/z di chuyển được 18mm (cái này theo em hiểu thì nó tương ứng với vitme bước 18), với step 1,8 độ thì cài đặt thông số mach3 thế nào ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Trường hợp ko có hộp số:
Step per = (360/số độ của bước) x vi bước / bước vít me
Như của bạn là 360/1.8 x vi bước/18

có hộp số thì nhân lên với cái tỉ lệ hộp số.

----------

k123kien

----------


## Khoa C3

Như máy mình 
Vitme bước 5, 1.8/bước,ko hộp số, vi bước 64 =>> step per = 2560

----------

k123kien

----------


## k123kien

Cán ơn bạn nhiều.
Mình nói rõ hơn về trường hợp của mình. Mình nói ở trên ý là coi như bỏ qua hộp số. Thì mỗi một vòng step thì trục x/y/z di chuyển được 18mm, như vậy nó tương đương với vít me bước 18. Và như vậy thì theo công thức tính để cài đặt Steps per = (360/1,8)* vi bước / 18, nhưng chẳng hạn full bước thì Steps per ra số lẻ or vi bước 2, 4, 6 thì đều ra số lẻ thì xử lý thế nào?

----------


## Khoa C3

Trường hợp này chưa gặp bao giờ nên bài này chửa học. Em chệu  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Cán ơn bạn nhiều.
> Mình nói rõ hơn về trường hợp của mình. Mình nói ở trên ý là coi như bỏ qua hộp số. Thì mỗi một vòng step thì trục x/y/z di chuyển được 18mm, như vậy nó tương đương với vít me bước 18. Và như vậy thì theo công thức tính để cài đặt Steps per = (360/1,8)* vi bước / 18, nhưng chẳng hạn full bước thì Steps per ra số lẻ or vi bước 2, 4, 6 thì đều ra số lẻ thì xử lý thế nào?


Số lẻ thì anh cứ nhập số lẻ như lúc tính toán vào thôi, mach3 nó tính toán số lẻ được mà,  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác cho em hỏi chút
 Em có con động cơ step 1.2 độ => 360/1.2 = 300
 vít me bước 10
 Em tính toán thế này có đúng không ạ:
 - trên driver em set  Steps/rev = 4000  => Microstep = 4000/300 = 13.333333...
 - Step per = 300*13.33333/10 = 399.999
 Nhờ các bác xem hộ em , em tính như thế có đúng không ạ.
 Chân thành cảm ơn!!

----------


## CNC PRO

@ngocanhld2802
Có mấy thông số không được rỏ.. bạn kiểm tra lại giúp để dể hiểu & chính xác hơn nhé.
*Thông số trên driver đúng là 4000(steps/rev)?* Nếu đúng như thế thì có thể hiểu motor của bạn sẽ chạy 4000 step/vòng mà không phụ thuộc vào góc bước lý thuyết của motor (vì motor đồng bộ với driver rồi).

Vậy nên lúc này step per = 4000/10 = 400

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ahdvip

> Các bác cho em hỏi chút
>  Em có con động cơ step 1.2 độ => 360/1.2 = 300
>  vít me bước 10
>  Em tính toán thế này có đúng không ạ:
>  - trên driver em set  Steps/rev = 4000  => Microstep = 4000/300 = 13.333333...
>  - Step per = 300*13.33333/10 = 399.999
>  Nhờ các bác xem hộ em , em tính như thế có đúng không ạ.
>  Chân thành cảm ơn!!


Step per <=> step per unit --- số bước trên 1 đơn vị (thường mà mm)
1 vòng <=> 10mm thì là 4000 xung => 1mm = ??? xung

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> @ngocanhld2802
> Có mấy thông số không được rỏ.. bạn kiểm tra lại giúp để dể hiểu & chính xác hơn nhé.
> *Thông số trên driver đúng là 4000(steps/rev)?* Nếu đúng như thế thì có thể hiểu motor của bạn sẽ chạy 4000 step/vòng mà không phụ thuộc vào góc bước lý thuyết của motor (vì motor đồng bộ với driver rồi).
> 
> Vậy nên lúc này step per = 4000/10 = 400


 Em mua con secvo lai, nó như thế này ạ : http://www.goodluckbuy.com/leadshine...9ec-motor.html
 Sau một hồi tìm hiểu, thì được biết nó đặt mặc định Steps là 4000, con này không có nút gạt để chỉnh, muốn chỉnh phải vào phần mềm, mà em lại chưa làm cái cáp. Bác coi giùm em với ạ.
 Cảm ơn các bác đã giúp dỡ!

----------


## CKD

Aha.. nếu bấy bác cứ theo CNC PRO, set step pẻ = 400 là được.
Bạn ở SG hay ở đâu nhỉ, mình muốn tìm hiểu dòng này nhưng lâu nay ngán chi phí.. nếu ở SG thì mình chạy sang cafe, nghía em nó cái hehe

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mình ở HN bạn ạ, đã chạy thử nó trên khung máy, nói chung rất ngon, nhưng chưa kiểm chứng được độ chính xác, Hôm qua mình ngu quá, mất hơn một tiếng đồng hồ cứ tìm tại sao nó không chạy, hóa ra chưa siết ốc khớp nối. nó chyaj mà cũng chẳng biết nó chạy nữa...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> Trường hợp ko có hộp số:
> Step per = (360/số độ của bước) x vi bước / bước vít me
> Như của bạn là 360/1.8 x vi bước/18
> 
> có hộp số thì nhân lên với cái tỉ lệ hộp số.


vậy cho mình hỏi là 360/1.8 x vi bước/18: vi bước ở đây là tính như thế nào vậy bạn, không có số sao chia cho 18

----------


## solero

Vi bước đặt trên Driver. 

Nếu động cơ là 1,8 độ thì 1 vòng quay cần 360/1,8 = 200 xung/rev:
- Vi bước 2: 2x200 = 400 xung/rev
- Vi bước 8: 8x200 = 1600 xung/rev
- ...
- Vi bước 256: 256x200 = 51200 xung/rev

----------


## kimtuan20021989

của bác xài dây đai nên công thức nó liên quan đến: số độ của bước, số răng của bánh răng ( bánh gắn trên động cơ ), bước răng, vi bước. Công thức:
step per = ((360/ số độ của bước )* số vi bước)/(số răng của bánh răng * bước răng )

----------

